# Dive Video: Top of the Tenneco Rig



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a short video of the top of the Tenneco Reef.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Was this last weekend? See any good fish on it?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

That lion looked like it was good for two tacos!! How big do they get?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I read a study of about 500 lions collected and the biggest was 16 inches


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

great video, dude those things are fast! nice lion fish holder too!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Mac1528 said:


> That lion looked like it was good for two tacos!! How big do they get?


I shot about 20 that were around 15-16 inches long. We got 91 total that day off the Tenneco.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> Was this last weekend? See any good fish on it?


Sat. 1/18. There were some decent AJs on it but no monsters.


----------

